# Cocktail winnie homemade sauce



## cwalk (Jun 15, 2011)

My job is having a potluck tonight and I was down for a dish. I chose cocktail winnies cause I was pressed for time and this is a fairly quick fix. Opened the fridge to see I didnt have an adequate amount of sauce, so me being the culinary artist that I am(joke, im not) I threw together what I thought was some pretty good sauce. The only bbq sauce i had in the fridge was some kraft honey hickory smoke but it wasnt enough to cover three winnies. So i poured what was left in my bowl and started throwing stuff in. Heres the concoction

kraft honey hickory smoked sauce, a corner full

Ketchup

worchestersire sauce

Grape jelly

yellow mustard

chopped fresh onion

cajun seasoning

All of these ingredients where to taste. I didnt do any measuring just added then tasted. I must say its pertty darn good. I work nights so the potluck havent started yet, but ill keep yall posted on how it turned out. Ill have to try this on some ribs but add a little more heat(cayenne)


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Those little smokies are pretty darned addictive! That sounds like a tasty combo. Had to do 3 sauces for them this last weekend, for the son's grad party. He wanted spicy, savory and sweet. Used bbq sauce with a bit of lemon juice; doctored up some ketchup with dijon, horseradish sauce, old bay, maple syrup and chacheres; then some raspberry jam, apricot jam warmed up with a bit of dijon and ground black pepper. They all seemed to work, the kids ate them!  did you know you can fit 4 on a standard toothpick? teenagers are fun to feed...


----------



## cwalk (Jun 15, 2011)

Theres so many things im thinking of that i could have done now that im at work but oh well. I brought them in my crockpot so in a minute ill start them to warming so the aroma can feel the breakroom and the unit so everybody can say yuuuuum whats that smell. hahahahaha


----------



## cwalk (Jun 15, 2011)

So everybody is beginning to eat and the aroma is in the hair. one nurse came in and said" something sure does smell good in here". Im waiting to hear, whats in the sauce.


----------

